# Game 34: Celtics (13-20) vs Mavericks (25-9)



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The lowly Dallas Mavericks take on the powerful Boston Celtics at the New Boston Garden tonight at 7:30. Wait, no there's something not right there...hmm...ah. The powerful Dallas Mevericks take on the lowly Boston Celtics at the New Boston Garden tonight at 7:30. This makes the Mavs one and only appearance at the Fle--Boston Garden. 

The last time these two teams met, was back on Dec 12th ending the Celtics five game road trip in a brutal fashion.

The Mavericks are 3-1 in the new year and have been beating teams while playing better than respeacable defense. Old friend Adrian Griffin is not only playing for them, but has found himself in a starting roll. Not bad for a guy who played his first game of the season (or pherhaps a few years) on December 12th vs us.

The Celtics on the other hand are 1-3 in the new year and have not been able to keep their oponents under 100 points in seven of their last eight games. Pretty impressive, as Mr. Glen Rivers puts it "when you're playing offense someone else is playing defense." Sadly Doc, that "someone" is not the Celtics.

The Mavs are 5-1 in the last six tries at the Fleet/Garden. 

Sidenote: Guess who'll play more minutes tonight, Reed or Veal?

The probable starters for each team:











[url="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_terry"]







[/url]


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

> Sidenote: Guess who'll play more minutes tonight, Reed or Veal?


Tough one - but I'll go out on a limb here and say Reed.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> PROJECTED STARTERS
> 
> Dallas - Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse, Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki, Erick Dampier
> 
> ...


..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I shall ask, what do you guys think of the new game thread...and the odds? I think they've imporoved from last game.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

It was not easy - trust me. But I actually think I found a picture of Mark "Cement Hands" Blount  smiling. Unless he had someone sit in for the picture:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I shall ask, what do you guys think of the new game thread...and the odds? I think they've imporoved from last game.


like the thread and the odds.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> It was not easy - trust me. But I actually think I found a picture of Mark "Cement Hands" Blount  smiling. Unless he had someone sit in for the picture:


That was photoshopped. They found someone elses teeth and put them as Blounts.

It's FAKE. lol.

I wonder when was the last game that Blount didn't have a TO...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I shall ask, what do you guys think of the new game thread...and the odds? I think they've imporoved from last game.


My in-game game thread during the second quarter may have been better than Lanteri's copy and pastee job.  I'm only kidding, of course.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> That was photoshopped. They found someone elses teeth and put them as Blounts.
> 
> It's FAKE. lol.
> 
> I wonder when was the last game that Blount didn't have a TO...


It does look photoshopped. It sort of looks like when Conan OBrien puts his mouth on someone elses head.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> It does look photoshopped. It sort of looks like when Conan OBrien puts his mouth on someone elses head.


So you're saying it's O'Brien's mouth...I guess that could work...if you look the ears it clearly shows those are Mr. Potato heads ears...his neck looks much bigger than his whole head...his left side is crocked...and there's a big white line in the middle of his nose (horizontal)...I think it's clear someone tried to put a puzzle together.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Not to turn this game thread into a Blount thread - but this picture is classic Blount. 

"hmmm. loose ball. if I look at it but don't dive at least it will appear like I tried - but someone else is sure to get it."


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

LaFrentz is starting over Blount tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I shall ask, what do you guys think of the new game thread...and the odds? I think they've imporoved from last game.


I like yours. But I like the pictures that Lanteri uses better.

I bet against us on the Vbookie  

I'm so ashamed of myself...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Lafrentz is starting? BLAH! They should start Perk & Al, I mean nothing else is working anyway why the heck not try it. Doc made a statement that he didn't like playing them together because they were so big they clogged the middle so they can't run plays for Paul. To me that sounded like a lame excuse and bad coaching, since when is it a disadvantage for a team to have two good big guys on the floor at once????? :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> Lafrentz is starting? BLAH! They should start Perk & Al, I mean nothing else is working anyway why the heck not try it. Doc made a statement that he didn't like playing them together because they were so big they clogged the middle so they can't run plays for Paul. To me that sounded like a lame excuse *and bad coaching*, since when is it a disadvantage for a team to have two good big guys on the floor at once????? :curse:


Bad coaching? I don't see where you're going with this... :angel: 

Since when is it a disadvantage for a team to have two good big guys on the floor at once? Since that time that the Pistons tought they'd win a championship with Ben and Rasheed Wallace....wait...oops!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Lafrentz is starting? BLAH! They should start Perk & Al


My sentiments EXACTLY.

I want to see that atleast once this year...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I really didn't think Doc was such a bad coach before but he's really lost all confidence from me, he just doesn't have a clue it seems to me!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"I think this team has a fortitude to be a very good basketball team, it'll just take some time."

Yes Tommy, time for Danny to fire Glen.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

You got that replay Aqua?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delonte West with his best impression of JR Bremer with a behind his head pass to Pierce.

Haha, that's one of the best plays of Bremers career. It was just a few games into his year with the Celtics, and he made SportCenter with that play.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> You got that replay Aqua?


Good ball movement.

Celtics move the ball very well.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Blount does not turn it over on his first pass, nor in the first eight minutes, impressive. (I think it has to do a lot with the fact that he sat on the bench.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> You got that replay Aqua?


West to Pierce for the Oop


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Too bad I missed the Ally Oop.


Which ones the oop? That's the one I'm looking for...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Which ones the oop? That's the one I'm looking for...


Neither. lol...or is it? You'll have to see yourself. 

Another one:
Allen misses a layup, Blount gets to the line.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks to Perkins, to the Line.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks takes it inside and dishes it off to Allen.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That lay off to Tony Allen off the Banks drive was pure genius.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why does Mark Blount complain about defense and not play any himself?

Speaking of defense, are we running a 1-4 zone? Why are Ricky, Allen, Blount and Perkins inside and Banks covering three guys on the perimeter?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up two at the end of the first quarter, 25-23:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adrian Griffin, GF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Terry, PG</td><td>8</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Howard, GF</td><td>8</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Erick Dampier, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Harris, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerry Stackhouse, GF</td><td>6</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Van Horn, SF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeSagana Diop, FC</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>6-18</td><td>1-4</td><td>10-14</td><td>3</td><td>12</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td><td>23</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>4</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>7-19</td><td>1-3</td><td>10-12</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td><td>25</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You may be able to fault him for his shooting and recently, his defense, but Marcus Banks is a damn good iniator of offense especially while penetrating and dishing the ball off the dribble to the inside player for the layup.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks to Perkins!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Did Mark Blount just get an offensive REBOUND?!!?!?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Perkins *_and_* Mark Blount* with offensive rebounds off the Blount miss with Mark hitting a follow-up baby hook shot. Second chance points are great.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Banks blows an easy layup but Perkins is there for the offensive rebound and he gets fouled on the put-back attempt. Tell me Doc, why doesn't he play until he fouls out?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Celtics are playing very well right now.

BS call on Perkins


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins is a little slow on defense, but when someone is trying to drive on him and he puts his body in front of the ballhandler, it's very hard to score.

By the way, nice play by Tony Allen on the free throw miss to sort of push Dirk and grab the offensive rebound and hit the second-shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://s56.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1VXGV7MOZ12QQ0B86WM8L4WXNM


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Any news on Blount's turnover outcome?

It should be the first quarter he plays in for more than one minute. He wasn't starting so the bet is skewed.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks just completed a bounce pass to Pierce!

http://s56.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0ZFSK7KFT0XQJ0W9XB14Y6JCW3

So many of them, I can't even remember which one's which.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Banks blows an easy layup but Perkins is there for the offensive rebound and he gets fouled on the put-back attempt. Tell me Doc, why doesn't he play until he fouls out?


I'll take this one:

Because God forbid, we may actually play some defense out there! We're supposed to play offense and let "someone else" defend!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh, btw, the Celtics committed only one TO in the first quarter and it was not by Mark Blount.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I had to say it. :no:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tommy is right. If Blount is able to catch the ball and go immediately up for the shot, he would become a much more effective player that does not waste possessions with turnovers.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love it when Mike says how good a FT shooter a guy is and then he misses.

Tommy and Mike have made a living mentioning that coincidence every game. haha.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky was like 21-23 entering that shot and then Mike jinxes him. Tommy now needs to "talk" to Mike at halftime. Uh-oh...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Tommy is right. If Blount is able to catch the ball and go immediately up for the shot, he would become a much more effective player that does not waste possessions with turnovers.


Mark has some stupid rituals that make him lose the ball a lot. Another one is dribbling in the paint. 

Delonte West has very long arms, and smartly puts the ball around his player.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Mike:

Delonte's having an off night, 3-5 only 60%.

:rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Mavs' ball movement is terrific.

Mike: "Delonte having an off-night. He's only three for five; shooting 60%."

:rofl:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> The Mavs' ball movement is terrific.
> 
> Mike: "Delonte having an off-night. He's only three for five; shooting 60%."
> 
> :rofl:



Are you copying me?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Did the Mavs just go on a 7-0 run or something? We're only up one.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz is worthless.

Grab a ****ing defensive rebound.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Did the Mavs just go on a 7-0 run or something? We're only up one.


Considering we had an eight point lead, yes, they did go on a 7-0 run or something. :rofl:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> LaFrentz is worthless.
> 
> Grab a ****ing defensive rebound.


Something tells me we're not trying to shop him, I mean we're playing him and his stock keeps falling faster and faster.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

If we could rebound our record would look so much better. We have given up so many second chance points on boards we should of had it isn't funny...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That last possesion was absolutely awful.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Dirk just traveled twice AND jumped into Raef to get a foul call. Sheesh what a douche.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> If we could rebound our record would look so much better. We have given up so many second chance points on boards we should of had it isn't funny...


We can, we just don't want to play the guys that can.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

These refs are being touchy as hell with their calls...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The C's third quarter woes continue....

We can never hold a halftime lead...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> The C's third quarter woes continue....
> 
> We can never hold a halftime lead...



So uh...how about that Howard for Pierce deal?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Since I was posting in the Chicago forum, I'm a little late:

Celtics up two at the half, 53-51:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adrian Griffin, GF</td><td>13</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Terry, PG</td><td>20</td><td>4-8</td><td>3-7</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Howard, GF</td><td>16</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Erick Dampier, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>16</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-8</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrell Armstrong, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Harris, PG</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Van Horn, SF</td><td>10</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerry Stackhouse, GF</td><td>12</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeSagana Diop, FC</td><td>13</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DJ Mbenga, C</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>13-36</td><td>3-8</td><td>22-29</td><td>8</td><td>24</td><td>9</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>18</td><td>51</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>20</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>13</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>18</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>16</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>12</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-5</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>17-39</td><td>1-3</td><td>18-25</td><td>7</td><td>18</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>20</td><td>53</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Jefferson is lost, I think he's missed three straight shots.

Does Jason Terry miss?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Greene is the man on the offensive board.

Why's Raef still in there? Worthless.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Should we call that a pass by Banks to Allen?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins; Rejection 

Now that'd make a nice avatar.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> So uh...how about that Howard for Pierce deal?


So uh..No

Pierce is the best player in the leauge...Yeah I said it...BEST


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm debating if I should return the uCash points to everyone or make you lose...hmm...lose.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I'm debating if I should return the uCash points to everyone or make you lose...hmm...lose.


Make me lose what?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down five at the end of the third quarter, 74-79:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Howard, GF</td><td>20</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Terry, PG</td><td>27</td><td>7-12</td><td>6-10</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adrian Griffin, GF</td><td>23</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>23</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>7-11</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Erick Dampier, C</td><td>16</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrell Armstrong, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Harris, PG</td><td>12</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Van Horn, SF</td><td>15</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerry Stackhouse, GF</td><td>20</td><td>6-9</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeSagana Diop, FC</td><td>13</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DJ Mbenga, C</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>21-51</td><td>8-15</td><td>29-41</td><td>9</td><td>31</td><td>12</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>24</td><td>79</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>25</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>15</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>30</td><td>7-13</td><td>1-3</td><td>10-10</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>25</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>16</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>24</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>12</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>14</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>16</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-5</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>25-60</td><td>1-6</td><td>23-31</td><td>12</td><td>28</td><td>14</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>26</td><td>74</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Make me lose what?


The Mark Blount turnover game.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> The Mark Blount turnover game.


I never bet on it...

I put all my Ucash on Mavs to win...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is West ok? He's been on the bench for quite a while.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow...great offensive rebound by Tony Allen.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Welcome back Tony. Welcome back.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Is West ok? He's been on the bench for quite a while.


You have got to know by now that Doc likes to sit Paul and West until about 7 minutes left, when it's to late for them to catch us up...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What a block from behind from Allen. WOW.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Allen, defensive player of the year?

 He almost steals it and then he recovers to perfectfully block Jason Terry's layup.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I Love Perkins.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jason Terry and KVH are killing us with threes.

The game is over folks.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I Love Jason Terry!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I was kidding fellas, no need to get all quite on me...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Doc You Imbecile, The Small Ball Line Up Has Not Worked The Past 10 Games Why The **** Would It Work Now?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I was kidding fellas, no need to get all quite on me...


I was scared, I thought I was in another dimension


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This comeback is quite interesting.

Celtics down three; Dallas turns it over. Two minutes left.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: Dirk just threw the ball to West.

Holy crap, Doc will win it for us? No way.

100-99.

Tommy:

"You know, we're due to win one of these games"


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It may be a cliche to say this on this forum, but Paul Pierce is truely "The Truth"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Howard is one hell of a defender...lol.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> I Love Jason Terry!!!


Terry is one of my favorite players (great efficiency) but not when he plays against the Celtics.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Twenty-four second violation on Dallas.

Boston ball; down one (100-99). 1:10 left.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Holy crap, Doc will win it for us? No way.



Nope, of course not.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dirk Nowitzki hits the mid-range jumper after the Celtics are once agin not able to defensively grab a long rebound. Down three (102-99) with 16 seconds left. Doc calls a timeout.

Ball should be in Pierce's hand with Delonte, Ricky, and Scalabrine at the three-point line.

We need some luck.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Pierce! Great job Pierce! Got Dirk up in the air then stuck it!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce Ties The Game!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

THANK YOU Paul Pierce!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Somehow, everyone in the Garden (yes, the Garden) knew that shot was going in.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Did Mike Gorman just say this was the second 30+ point game of Pierce's career?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Somehow, everyone in the Garden (yes, the Garden) knew that shot was going in.


It was one hell of a shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Did Mike Gorman just say this was the second 30+ point game of Pierce's career?


Yes, I think he meant vs Dallas.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

:sigh:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

:sigh:



Damn...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jerry Stackhouse was once traded for Richard Hamilton.

Both of the forementioned players have hit buzzer-beaters in games over the Celtics to win this season.

Atleast Doc covered the inbound pass. No lapse in defense. Just a killer shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> :sigh:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...



That sums it up. What a heart breaker, two games in a row.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The game winner


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Tough one - but I'll go out on a limb here and say Reed.


Veal wins, he plays 25 seconds while Reed plays six.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wow...that...hurts...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Veal wins, he plays 25 seconds while Reed plays six.


damn not my night.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I have to say - and I am a big Pierce fan - but the biggest mistake in the final minutes last night was that pull up from 22 feet by Pierce on the fast break.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

That was truly a heartbreaker. 
I could pick and choose a few mistakes that cost us, but what a way to lose. 

We've lost a large percentage of games by 5 or less.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

yo you know what i did when Stackhouse hit that shot? I just laughed and turned off the TV.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> So uh..No
> 
> Pierce is the best player in the leauge...Yeah I said it...BEST


 :nonono:


----------

